# Mirco nutrients question



## end user (May 21, 2013)

I've been trying to find micro at local whoesalers but there's not much around. Seems Plant Prod Plantex is a US product so no one carries it here. I have one more place to check out tomorrow morning but this is what I got so far. Also the micros are quite a bit more expensive than the basic salts.

Here's one https://msds.plantprod.com/document/10470/en/Label

Its Plant Prod Turf Micros

and then this one which is a little cheapr but not much. I could probably get the price down a bit more.

http://www.growercentral.com/sites/default/files/6905051_(0-0-01_Stock_Tank_Mix)_10_kg_Label.pdf

http://www.growercentral.com/sites/default/files/Stock_Tank_Mix_Tech_Sheet_6_12.pdf


----------



## end user (May 21, 2013)

Ok so the Plentex Turf is pretty close to the regular Plantex Chelated Micro Mix It does however have 1.4% extra Magnesium. I guess that's to help the lawn uptake more nitrogen to look greener? Will it make much difference in aquatic plants?


Plantex Chelated Micro Mix (Canadian Version) or CSM+B (US)

MG 1.50%
Cu 0.10%
Fe 7.00%
Mn 2.00%
Mo 0.06%
Zn 0.40%

B 1.30%

Plant Prod Turf Micros

MG 2.9%
Cu 0.10%
Fe 7.00%
Mn 2.00%
Mo 0.06%
Zn 0.40%

B 1.30%


----------



## end user (May 21, 2013)

I got my hands on the Plant Prod CMM (Chelated Micro Nutients Mix) I got it from a local plant food manufacturer and after taking to my wholesaler, it was at there after all its just the sales person hit the wrong button. 

Here's the make up

Guaranteed Analysis % Concentration at 3 g/100 L
Iron (Fe)* 7.0 2.1 ppm
Manganese (Mn)* 2.0 0.6 ppm
Zinc (Zn)* 0.4 0.12 ppm
Copper (Cu)* 0.1 0.03 ppm
Boron (B) 1.3 0.39 ppm
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.06 0.018 ppm
* Chelated

Chelating agents - 42% Ethylene diamine tetraacetate, 13% Diethylene triamine pentaacetate

Seems this one might be better then Plantext CSM+B if you are already adding in Epsom Salts (Magnesium Slphate) Although the Turf mix already has MG.

Here's a thread about CMM vs CSM +B Best micros TE fertilizer for PPS? - PPS Analysis and Feedback - Aquatic Plant Central


----------

